# Want to start catering



## smokin ts bbq (May 15, 2016)

Hey guys. 
I'm 17 (going to be 18 in August)  I've been BBQing for about 5 years or so now. I have a masterbuilt 40 inch electric smoker. And a cheap little charbroil offset. My friends and family rave about my BBQ. I would like to start catering for my high school marching band. Come out one morning. Not go to practice for one day, instead go out to the parking lot and smoke a bunch of meat. Have it done for the end of the afternoon block at about 6 pm. For about 200 people band and staff.

 My problem is, do I have sufficient cookers to get the job done. Or do I need to rent a cooker or better yet. Save up to buy a trailer rig off eBay. I would plan on cooking ribs brisket and half chickens. As well as some sides like baked beans. 

Also. Would I need any kind of licensing to do this?  I love in Louisiana.  Our band director usually just gets the booster club to cook us jambalaya so I don't think they would have any licensing either. 

If I were able to cater a small event like this. It would really boost my confidence to start offering it for like. Family reunions or parties. 

Thanks for the advice everyone!!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 15, 2016)

Welcome to the board! Looks like yes you will need a permit:

http://www.atc.rev.state.la.us/caterer.php


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2016)

You don't need a license to give away food. Booster mom's can make a batch of whatever and give it to the kids. If you get payed, you need to jump through all the hoops as any catering company in your Parish. Be aware, anybody gets Sick and you are liable. In general, for an individual meat choice, you figure 6 ounce portions and 4 bones of ribs or 3 people per rack. You can offer a mixed meat offering, choice of 2 meats, you figure 4 people per rack of ribs or about 3 bones per. Half Chickens as a single choice are based on how many you think will eat them. Out of 200 people, maybe 25-30%. For mixed meat, whole 4lb Broiler birds cut in 8 pieces or 10 pieces, each Breast half in two portions, for larger birds and 2 pieces per person. The other meats 4 ounces for a mixed choice. Since pork and beef yields 50% of the starting weight, the math looks like this..4oz portions X the Number of Portions needed = ounces smoked meat / 16 = Pounds smoked meat / *.*5 yield % in decimal = Pounds Raw Meat needed. An MES40 will hold 8 racks of Ribs unless you get rib racks, or 12 large or 16 small Chicken halves or 4 Packer Briskets. Your other smoker, I have no idea what it will hold...JJ


----------

